# Big Fat Yes!!!



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't believe I finally get to post this! But we got an unanimous yes at Panel this morning. 

AND.....

We may have been linked to a 10 month old blue. Just waiting to hear back from the FF and LOs SW to see if we're going ahead but it's looking good. We've not told parents yet as we'll see in laws on Saturday and we wanted to make sure the LOs report was okay before making an announcement. 

Hubby and I are kind of floating around the house in a happy bubble at the moment!

xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

congratulations. fabulous news


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fantastic news woohoo double celebration for your guys so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Jesp that is marvellous news. Well done.


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh wow that's fantastic news Jesp congratulations! 

Xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Fantastic news!!!! Congrats to you both


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Gr8 news, congratulations to u both.xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

What a day...you'll certainly remember this one forever. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay well done Jes   

Such exciting news xxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Huge congrats x


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow great news ! Congrats ! Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabulous double bubble for  you x x


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations that's wonderful and a link as well


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fantastic news. That's amazing re your link.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats Jes and a lovely blue to top it all. 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh how lovely! Mahusive congrats on panel & best of luck with your link   It's great news x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Amazing!  Two big steps in one day.  Consume lots of fizzy and dance around the house!


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

O wow fantastic news!!! Congratulations hun


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the love ladies 

Just got an email from our SW, the FF wants to meet us.... TODAY!!!!!


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow! It's all moving so quickly for you. It must seem like a dream for you, so pleased. You deserve the happiness


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow congratulations jesp, hope today goes fab  

Bet your running around cleaning as we speak lol xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay, massive congrats, hope you get a quick match xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations, that is amazing news.


Can i ask if you they had hinted at a match before, or was it like....Yes, and and by the way we think we have a match.....please tell us.


At the moment i can only fantasise about getting a date for panel, let alone a yes and a match in the same day.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everhopeful.

The panel chair came out and told us it was a yes. Then our sw took us aside to tell us about the little blue. 

Our panel got put back a month so we had no idea we would go any further until after new years. 

Can't wait to tell my in law's tomorrow! At the moment we're in a little bubble.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a little update....

We're meeting with our SW, LO's SW and the FF on Monday.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, that was fast, amazing! Good luck xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Massive congrats hunni  Such great news


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Huge congratulations. Really hope all goes well and you get to bring little boy home ASAP

Love Kiz and lil C  xx


----------

